# IRig HD vs. SonicPort vs. ???



## ElRay (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm going to be heading back to Afghanistan for 9 months, and I'm looking to be a bit more "self contained" (musically) than I was the last time. Last time, I had a scratch & dent Dean and an RP155 sent over. I sold both of them to somebody who arrived just as I was leaving. I'm taking a travel guitar with me and looking for an interface to connect to an iPad/MBP to run modeling software. I tried digging through the nearly 1700 post in http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/250440-ios-amp-modeler-app-thread.html but didn't really see what I was looking for regarding the newer hardware/software.

I'm likely to be bringing a nylon string travel guitar (one with a regular line-out that can go right into an amp)m if that makes any difference sim-wise.

I eliminated the Apogee Jam 96k because it's $50 more than the iRig ($35 more than the SonicPort), and comes with very limited software. Id' reconsider it if sticking with the Jam and the free versions of the software fall into the "fewer, but better sims" realm.

The iRig HD and the SonicPort seem very similar regarding audio quality, so it really seems to come down to software. Anybody experience with both Line 6's and IK Media's software? I'm sure there are folks have have used one or the other.

It seems like the software with the SonicPort offers more included amps, effects, etc., but a lot of folks here are not big fans if Line 6's software. Also, IK Media's software seems to have "more than enough" options. I'd be happier with fewer, but better, sims.

Can the SonicPort work with a Mac laptop? I've seen it with only 30-pin and Lightening connectors.

How's the latency on either device? Is playing through it with headphones going to drive me up the wall due to the delay?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 2, 2016)

First, thanks for your service. 

I can't answer any of the SonicPort questions, but the Jam is worth it compared to the iRig. That thing sucks and I wouldn't take one for free; it borders on a scam. 

I had good results with an iPad and the Jam and some of the free stuff from Amplitube. I liked Ampkit a lot too; if you're a metal guy and dig on the 5150 there are good tones there. Plus you can buy piecemeal, just the amps/pedals you want. The Jam had zero latency with the iPad.

Ampkit and a JL7: excuse the playing:

https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/loomis-riff


----------



## ElRay (Feb 2, 2016)

steinmetzify said:


> First, thanks for your service.


Thanks.


steinmetzify said:


> ... the Jam is worth it compared to the iRig ...


Which iRig; the original iRig that went into the headphones jack, or the newer one that goes into the USB/Lightening/30-pin port? The HD can also be firmware updated to 96k.


steinmetzify said:


> ... free stuff from Amplitube ...


That's what got me looking at the SonicPort and iRig HD -- They both seemed to have more complete software included. The iRig HD also comes with "tokens" for purchasing additional effects/amps.


steinmetzify said:


> ... The Jam had zero latency with the iPad. ...


That's a big factor.

I'm not going to need a tremendous amount, so better, but fewer options would be preferred over more, but not sounding good.


----------



## tylerpond05 (Feb 2, 2016)

Any interface that supports "Core Audio" will work with any app that supports "Core Audio". So the Sonic Port will work with Garageband, JamUp, Bias, Ampkit, etc. Same with the iRig and Jam 96k. I would say get what ever one is cheapest, and use whatever amp sim you like best. I only recommend that you get one that plugs into the port and not the headphone jack, as those are just terrible. I use the old Apogee Jam and a Griffin Studio Connect (it charges the device while you play) and use all of the popular amp sims. I do know that the Jam comes with a USB cable to plug into your laptop. Dunno about the other devices.


----------



## ElRay (Feb 2, 2016)

I was looking at the (iRig HD + IK Media's bundled software) vs. (SonicPort + Line 6's bundled software) with the intent of not buying any additional software; however,


tylerpond05 said:


> ... will work with Garageband, JamUp, Bias, Ampkit, etc. ... *Use whatever amp sim you like best* ...


i.e. don't bother with the bundled software, seems to be the theme.


----------



## tylerpond05 (Feb 3, 2016)

ElRay said:


> I was looking at the (iRig HD + IK Media's bundled software) vs. (SonicPort + Line 6's bundled software) with the intent of not buying any additional software; however,
> i.e. don't bother with the bundled software, seems to be the theme.



I haven't used Line 6's amp sim. IK Multimedia's Amplitube is decent, but their prices for everything are a little steep IMO. Granted, same goes for anything Positive Grid puts out. I have most everything from Amplitube (sans the ENGL models and some pedals), Ampkit (own everything) Positive Grid (own all of JamUp Pro, Bias, and parts of Bias FX, and just downloaded the pedal app) and Garageband (free from apple, has some cool new features). Of those i'd rank them Jamup/BIAS, Ampkit, Amplitube, Garageband.

Also, I think the iRigHD "bundle" is just a couple of amps and pedals, not the whole kit, like Line 6's offer of buying the SonicPort and get everything their app has to offer.


----------



## MatthewK (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm not sure there's much difference with the interfaces themselves. As far as software goes, I do have something to say. JamUp and Bias are fine if you like to tweak things, but I REALLY like Amplitube for their licensed amp models. They sound and behave just like the real deal in my experience.


----------



## ElRay (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm realizing that most of the hardware that uses the 30-pin, Lightening or USB are fairly close to the same, almost all are "good enough" and they all have their fans. It does seem that there are fewer complaints about the Apogee Jam than the others.

Software wise, I'm finding fans of each and about equal numbers of folks (for each software package) that say another product is better. I'm not finding anything universally panned.

So the idea of finding a good device, with a good software package, seems to be moot.

What I'm really looking for:
Headphones out
A good clean/acoustic tone
The ability to play along to a backing track. The idea of building duets from tracks recorded by the kids would be great.
More portable than a pedal-based multi-effect.
Definitely less than $150 USD
Pluses would be:
The ability to work with both a Mac Laptop and iOS device.
Have a decent collection of other amps and effects
Less than $100 USD

(MacOS + iOS) and (< $100) pretty much leaves me with the original Apogee Jam and the iRIG HD. Am I missing anything else?

Apogee + JamUp will give me the play-along and decent enough amps. I can add Bias for more amp options, but I'd have to buy iOS and MacOS software separately.

iRig HD + included software give me more than enough amps/effects and iOS + MacOS software included, but I can't find anything that specifically says I can do "play along" with a recorded track.




That said, I may have to buy "Flying Haggis", regardless of anything else, just because of the name.


Ray



EDIT: I just saw the Presonus AudioBox iOne. That might be the ticket. I now need to look at the included software.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 4, 2016)

Flying Haggis is great for cleans and mid gain stuff.


----------



## ElRay (Feb 4, 2016)

steinmetzify said:


> Flying Haggis is great for cleans and mid gain stuff.



That's what I've been able to see in reviews -- good cleans.


----------



## ElRay (Feb 4, 2016)

ElRay said:


> ... EDIT: I just saw the Presonus AudioBox iOne. That might be the ticket. I now need to look at the included software.



This may be the way I'm going. Amazon has it for $10 more than the iRig HD. Plus it can power the iPhone/iPad through the USB port.


----------



## ElRay (Feb 9, 2016)

I went with the Presonus AudioBox iOne.

I'll do a NGD, but, in a nutshell, based on ads, reviews, etc.:
Built like a tank
Has a headphones out on the device
Headphones will work un-emulated
USB-powered -- Even from a USB Charger, which is good, because they all will work regardless of the power (110/120/220 V, 50/60 Hz). I'll just need a plug adapter
iOS & Mac OS
30-pin/Lightening/USB
Can trickle-charge iOS device
Will work with iOS and MacOS modeler/recording software
Plenty of free/better at a reasonable price iOS modeler software makes included software a non-issue
Better pre-amp
The clincher was that I found a NIB for the same price as the best price I've seen for a new iRig HD and less than the best price I've seen for a SonicPort


----------

